# Luftstrom sichtbar machen?



## Amibobo (9. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend Forum,

gibt es für den privaten Gebrauch eine Möglichkeit, den Luftstrom im Gehäuse sichtbar zu machen?
Das Ziel wäre, den Luftstrom zu optimieren und heraus zu finden, ob noch Lüfter sinnvoll sind und falls ja, wo.

Zigarettenrauch dürfte der PC-Hardware nicht unbedingt förderlich sein und als Nichtraucher würde ich eine andere Lösung bevorzugen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Januar 2017)

Kannst es ja mal mit ner Rauchpatrone versuchen. Gibts z.B. in Outdour-Fachgeschäften oder bei zig Online-Händlern. Dann einfach das Sidepanel rausnehmen, die ganze Seite mit Frischhaltefolie überziehen und am Rand mit Klebeband fixieren.
Etwas praktischer wäre natürlich eine Nebelmaschine, mit der man die Menge des Rauchs/Nebels besser (bzw. überhaupt) dosieren und dann auch noch etwas sehen kann 
Hier ein Beispiel: Test flussi d'aria interni NZXT H2 - Case 2 - YouTube

Wirklich viel sieht man da allerdings nicht.
Wäre auch nicht der Meinung, dass man für die Optimierung des Airflows unbedingt solchen Aufwand zur Analyse betreiben muss. Meist lassen sich potenzielle Fehlerquellen visuell schon am Aufbau selbst ausmachen. Dazu am besten mal ein paar Fotos hochladen und deine Hardware-Konfiguration auflisten sowie deine Vorstellungen, was genau verbessert werden soll (Kühlleistung oder Lautstärke?),  so genau wie möglich schildern.


----------



## Chimera (9. Januar 2017)

Hier noch so ein Nebelmaschinenbeispiel: Computer Case Airflow - What is Positive and Negative Pressure? - YouTube. Solche Teiler kann man übrigens auch mieten, jedoch sollte man dann möglichst zu einem Modell greifen, welches keine Feuchtigkeit erzeugt oder dann zumindest die HW ausbauen, denn Feuchtigkeit auf der HW...


----------



## Faxe007 (10. Januar 2017)

Je nachdem wie verspielt du bist - es gibt ja auch Wärmebildkameras für Android Handys (etwa 200 - 250 Euro) damit könntest du nicht direkt den Luftsrom sichtbar machen, würdest aber "warme Ecken" (also Totpunkte der Luftströmung) erkennen. Ein wenig Staub und helles Sonnenlicht geht vielleicht auch....?


----------



## Meroveus (10. Januar 2017)

Amibobo schrieb:


> Guten Abend Forum,
> 
> gibt es für den privaten Gebrauch eine Möglichkeit, den Luftstrom im Gehäuse sichtbar zu machen?
> Das Ziel wäre, den Luftstrom zu optimieren und heraus zu finden, ob noch Lüfter sinnvoll sind und falls ja, wo.



Sofern dein PC keine Notbabschaltung durch zu hohe Temperaturen vornimmt, gibt es keinen Grund der solche Maßnahmen rechtfertigt. Ich würde vorher die Temperaturen mit HWMonitor - Download - CHIP auslesen (CPU, GPU, Mainboard), die verbauten Komponenten mittleilen (mit den jeweiligen Temperaturen dazu) und mich erst mal beraten lassen.

Was ich damit meine: Ich habe 3 Gehäuselüfter verbaut (Komponenten siehe Signatur), diese laufen mit 650 Umdrehungen und ich bin noch sehr weit davon entfernt, was man als kritisch bezeichen kann.

Anonsten wurden ja schon Möglichkeiten genannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2017)

Ich gehe  anders an das Thema heran. Was ist dein Ziel? 
Ich denke, wie bei jedem von uns geringe Lautstärke
 und geringe Temperaturen.

Das Ziel ist nicht, möglichst viel Luft durch den Rechner 
zu bringen, denn jede Strömung erzeugt Geräusche, 
sondern eine ausreichende Menge, die auch zu den 
kritischen Bereichen kommt.

Es hilft immer nur aus zu probieren. Mit geöffnetem 
Gehäuse und Luft von aussen, z.B. durch einen Ventilator 
kannst Du den optimalen Zustand simulieren. Das hilft, 
um sinnvolle Drehzahlen für die Kūhlerlūfter zu definieren.

Dann geht es um das geschlossene Gehause. Wie 
verändern sich die Temperaturen und wo? CPU und 
GPU werden anders reagieren und dann muss man 
gezielt eingreifen. Da hilft nur ausprobieren...

Man am besten mal ein Foto vom Innenleben und sag 
uns, welche Lüfter wo verbaut sind und was für Dreh-
zahlen sie haben. Dann können wir die Vwrsuchsanzahl 
vermutlich massiv reduzieren.

Die sichtbare Strömung ist zwar ganz nett, hilft aber 
wenig weiter ohne die Information der Lufttemperatur 
zu haben.


----------



## Meroveus (10. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich gehe  anders an das Thema heran. Was ist dein Ziel?



Soweit ich das erkennen konnte



Amibobo schrieb:


> Das Ziel wäre, den Luftstrom zu optimieren und heraus zu finden, ob noch Lüfter sinnvoll sind und falls ja, wo.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2017)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Soweit ich das erkennen konnte


Das ist der Weg dahin , ein Ziel ist etwas anderes. 

Es wirkt wie Wortklauberei, es geht aber darum, 
ein Ziel immer als Bedürfnis zu formulieren und
ohne einen Lösungsweg vorzugeben. Optimieren,
ohne zu sagen in welche Richtung, führt zu keiner
sinnvollen Analyse. Kühl bekommt man jedes
Gehäuse, leise auch, aber kühl und leise wird immer
schwer....


----------



## Meroveus (10. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist der Weg dahin , ein Ziel ist etwas anderes.



Zugegeben ... ohne genaue Prämisse können wir uns den Mund fusselig quatschen. Wiederum, um herauszufinden ob noch Lüfter Sinnvoll sind (worum es ja dem Anschein nach zu gehen mag), muss man sich auch keinen bunten Rauch durchs Gehäuse jagen. Dafür reicht ein einfaches Monitoring Tool, denn die Frage liest sich für mich so, als wäre der TE mit den Temperaturen unzufrieden .


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Januar 2017)

Meroveus schrieb:


> denn die Frage liest sich für mich so, als wäre der TE mit den Temperaturen unzufrieden .



Das ist einen Annahme.
Warum liest du da was raus was die Person gar nicht Fragt? 
Also wenn ich etwas Frage dann frage ich nur das was ich wissen will... kann ja jetzt auch sein das ich voll daneben schieße. Logisch ist eine Interpretation nicht.

Er/Sie hat lediglich gefragt wie man den Luftsrom sichtbar machen kann!
Antwort: Etwas was eine ähnliche spezifische Dichte wie Luft hat, aber dennoch Sichtbar für das Menschliche Augen.
Und man sollte es am besten Reproduzieren, und Steuern können

Rand Information von ihm: Optimierung des Luftstroms für seine Ansprüche. Wenn er was anderes wissen wollte hätte er das wohl gefragt.


----------



## Meroveus (10. Januar 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Warum liest du da was raus was die Person gar nicht Fragt?



Richtig die Frage war einen Luftstrom sichtbar zu machen. Die Antwort gab es schon vom Kabelbinder. Mir geht es eher um das warum ? Denn ...



Amibobo schrieb:


> Das Ziel wäre, den Luftstrom zu optimieren *und heraus zu finden, ob noch Lüfter sinnvoll sind und falls ja, wo.*



wenn man wüsste warum, könnte man sich das ganze eventuell sparen. Denn Anscheinend besteht ja Temperatur Angst, wenn man herausfinden will ob noch Lüfter Sinnvoll sind (und falls ja wo). Dazu müsste man wissen wie die aktuellen Temperaturen sind und schon quatschen wir uns den Mund wieder fusselig .



> Rand Information von ihm: Optimierung des Luftstroms *für seine Ansprüche*. Wenn er was anderes wissen wollte hätte er das wohl gefragt.



Und diese Ansprüche hätte ich gerne gewusst. Man kann Probleme auf viele Arten lösen, am einfachsten macht man keins draus, wo keins ist (spart auch Geld).


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Januar 2017)

Das sollte nicht Pazig klingen. Ich habe festgestellt und Punktiert.


----------



## a160 (10. Januar 2017)

Ich hab das selber schon gemacht. Nebelmaschine, Seitenwand durch Frischhaltefolie ersetzt und die Kiste eingeräuchert...Gebracht hat es garnichts  

Also im Ernst, das Ganze sah nett aus, war aber leider selbst bei Drehzahlen von 400-500 U/min nach 1-2 Sekunden wieder weg. Also wirklich erkennen kannste damit nix! Das ganze geht einfach zu schnell und du siehst ja auch nur, wie sich die Luft bewegt. Wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde, ist viel wichtiger, wie warm die Luft denn ist! 
Der ganze Versuch hat mir auch noch was ganz anderes gezeigt,  nämlich, dass um das Thema Luftkühlung bzw Kühlung allgemein von den "Normalnutzern" viel zu viel Drama gemacht wird. Solang die Hardware nicht runtertaktet, alles einigermaßen Leise ist, braucht man so ein Aufwand einfach nicht, wie manche ihn betrieben. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, nachdem ich das Gehäuse voller Nebel hatte, hat es keine 3 Sekunden gedauert und der ganze Nebel war aus dem Gehäuse raus. Somit findet mehr als ausreichend Luftzirkulation statt! Dazu betreibe ich meine Hardware seit Jahren ohne Ausfälle und ohne irgendwelche besondere Kühlung! 
Ein normaler Kühler, Frontlüfter, Hecklüfter dazu zwei im Deckel und ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Überhitzer Hardware oder Ausfälle. 

Naja, falls du trotzdem selber mal schauen willst, wie es bei dir aussieht, kauf dir ne billige Nebelmaschine (gibts ab 30 Euro), dazu ein Liter Fluid (nochmal ca. 5 Euro) und leg los. Aber lass dir sagen, dass das Zeug ne riesen Sauerei macht, da das Fluid sich absetzt und recht klebrig ist.
Falls du einen Raucher kennst, der E-Zigarette raucht, kannst auch ihn mal fragen, ob der dir ins Case bläst. Ist mehr oder weniger das gleiche Zeug und mit den Dinger kannst ja auch gut Qualmen...

Noch ne Möglichkeit ist es, Haare oder feine Fäden im Gehäuse zu platzieren mit Klebeband. Das Ganze gibt, je nachdem wie viele Fänden du benutzt auch einen guten Überblick über die Strömungen im Gehäuse. Damit du in den Hohlräumen nachschauen kannst, kannst dann auch Fäden an ein Lineal oder ähnliches befestigen und dann im Gehäuse hin und herbewegen an die Stellen, die dich interessieren!
Diese Fäden wurden/werden teilweise in Windkanälen etc verwendet, um Strömungen anzuzeigen.

Ich würde dir aber raten, schau dir deine Hardware an, les dir die Daten aus und überprüfe, ob irgendetwas den Takt nicht halten kann wegen zu hohen Temperaturen. Falls es dir zu laut ist, tausche die Lüfter gegen Leisere Modelle aus und fertig.

Spar dir das Ganze mit den Visualisierungen. Wirklich aufschlussreich wäre eh nur eine Simulation. Und das ist Aufwändig und ohne CAD nicht wirklich realisierbar. Aber erst damit bekommst eben auch Informationen über die Temperatur der Luft in den einzelnen Bereichen.


----------



## Chimera (10. Januar 2017)

Mit ner E-Zigi kann man es wohl günstiger realisieren, für ca. 10.- bekommt man nen simplen Vaporizer und für 2-3.- schon ein 10ml Liquid. Aaaaber, wenn man so was in Betracht zieht, sollt man ein aromaneutrales Liquid nehmen und Liquid ist nicht gleich Liquid. Es gibt PG und VG Liquids: PG Liquids setzen auf Propylenglykol und VG auf pflanzliches Glyzerin. Grad bei den PG Liquids ist es sehr, sehr, sehr wichtig, dass nur hochwertiges PG eingesetzt wird. Natürlich kann man mit so nem simplen Vaporizer nicht so geil dampfen wie mit nem guten, aber für so ein Experiment reicht es ja  Wenn man natürlich nen Bekannten hat, der sich schon dem Dampf verschrieben hat, kann man ihn natürlich auch um ne schöne Wolke bitten


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Januar 2017)

Warum denn aromaneutral? Wenn ich mit meinem "Red Astaire" Aroma mit 20% PG/80% VG-Mischung und meinem Claito Verdampfer in den PC dampfe riecht er noch nicht mal kurz nach der "Behandlung" nach dem Aroma... gerade getestet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2017)

a160 schrieb:


> Ich hab das selber schon gemacht. Nebelmaschine,  Seitenwand durch Frischhaltefolie ersetzt und die Kiste  eingeräuchert...Gebracht hat es garnichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ebend, genau das befürchte ich, ohne es gemacht zu haben. Die Strömung hinter Lüftern ist nicht laminar oder gerichtet, das ist ein wild turbulentes Gebilde. Das hat nichts zu tun mit parallelisierter Luftströmung z.B. in Fahrzeug Windkanälen. Der Erkenntnisgewinn ist darum gering.

- offtopic -


Lonemaster schrieb:


> ...Er/Sie hat lediglich gefragt wie man den Luftsrom sichtbar machen kann!...


Dann lies noch mal das gesamte Posting 
Es hat mehrere Zeilen.


----------



## Meroveus (11. Januar 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Das sollte nicht Pazig klingen. Ich habe festgestellt und Punktiert.



Wurde auch nicht so aufgenommen .


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - offtopic -
> Dann lies noch mal das gesamte Posting
> Es hat mehrere Zeilen.



Dem zufolge wollte er wissen, wie er am Effizientestens die gesammte anstehende Luft im Gehäuse, (Folglicherweise mit Schwerpunkt auf die am stärksten Wärme endwickelnden Bereiche) tauscht.
Von Temperaturproblemen wurde nichts geschrieben. Also wird er wohl keine haben..
Aber vielleicht stimmt das schon, vielleicht will er genau das wissen was er nicht gefragt hat
Aber mein Gott mich hat ja keiner nach meinen analytischen Fähigkeiten gefragt..
ich wollt ja auch nicht Klugscheißen

@ Topic
Also was ich mal gemacht habe... ist eventuell erstmal suspekt, ging aber.

-Staubsauger(Beutelos) aufgemacht, den groben Schmutz seperiert. 
-Den Raum abgedunkelt.
-Einem Baustrahler (wegen der Lichtmenge) davorgestellt.
-Den Staub einblasen lassen. (Hinten wieder einen Staubsauger auf kleiner Stufe weit genug endfernt Positioniert^^)
-Dann konnte ich spitze sehen, wo es langflügelt und sogar wo die Verwirbelungen  waren

Ich reinige meine System Sowiso Regelmäßig gründlich deshalb ist das kein Problem gewesen.
Klarsichtfolie brauchte ich nicht ich habe auf beiden seiten ein fast all umfassendes Akrylglas
Zusätzlich habe ich meine UV Kathoden angemacht die Staub seeehr gut sichtbar machen
Sah super gut aus wie ein kleines Staub Balett


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (11. Januar 2017)

Wie schon empfohlen ist eine E-Zigarette keine schlechte Idee.

Ansonsten sowas hier:

Bjornax Splintax Rauchholzer in Dose 25 Stuck: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Da du sichtbare Partikel benötigst wird es der Sauberkeit des Rechners eh nicht zuträglich sein


----------



## Chimera (11. Januar 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Warum denn aromaneutral? Wenn ich mit meinem "Red Astaire" Aroma mit 20% PG/80% VG-Mischung und meinem Claito Verdampfer in den PC dampfe riecht er noch nicht mal kurz nach der "Behandlung" nach dem Aroma... gerade getestet.



Bei einem Mal wird auch nix bleiben, bei nur einem Mal bleibt auch von ner Kippe kein Rückstand im PC zurück  Mach es aber mal 1 Monat jeden Tag, 1 Jahr...  Denke zwar nicht, dass der TE jeden Tag den Airflow beobachten will und täglich hunderte Male reindampft, dennoch würd ich eher auf ne reine Base setzen und nix aromatisiertes. Wäre ja schade, wenn danach irgend ein HW Teil plötzlich nach der Pampe riecht  Mein Merlin's Garden würd ich dafür auch nicht verwenden, wär mir einfach viel zu teuer für so nen Jux


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. Januar 2017)

Gut also doch eher persönliches Angstpotential von deiner Seite aus.  

Es ist schlichtweg egal ob mit oder ohne Aroma. 

Auch dein Merlins Garden muss irgendwann aus deiner Lunge und zwei bis drei Züge eines Premium Liquids in den freien Raum oder in den PC gedampft kommen letztendlich aufs Selbe raus... es ist verdampft und weg. [emoji14]

PS: Der TE will testen und nicht Jahre lang diese Methode ausführen... zumindest lese ich diese Frage so.


----------



## DerZombie (11. Januar 2017)

Dann müßten ja alle Dampfer ihre PCs in den Nebenraum stellen. Was soll da groß passieren?
Selbst zu Raucherzeiten haben meine Rechner ewig gehalten, natürlich müssen die Lüfter ab und an gereinigt werden, was jetzt beim Dampfen seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr der Fall ist.

Mit ner Billig Ecig kanns aber nach hinten losgehen, weil einfach zu wenig Dampf kommt um einen Luftstrom erkennen zu können, mußte ich die Lüfter aber auf max. drehen, weil sonst kein Luftstrom zusammen kommt.


----------



## Amibobo (15. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend,
nachdem es mit dem sichtbar machen nicht so einfach ist, probiere ich es mit zwei Fotos der PCs, wie in einem Beitrag vorgeschlagen. Ich möchte keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit machen, sondern nur die beiden PCs ausreichend kühlen, ohne durch unnötige Gehäuselüfter den Luftstrom kaputt und unnötige laut zu machen.

Bei PC-1 ist das Gehäuse ein Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt, bis jetzt mit den von Haus aus installierten Gehäuselüftern. Hier ist die obere Grafikkarte Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1070 X3, 8GB direkt am CPU-Kühlkörper dran, eine Isolierplatte der Grafikkarte verhindert nach einem ersten Test die elektrische Verbindung zwischen CPU-Kühlkörper mit der Grafikkarten-Platine. Ob unter Last die Wärme hier ein Problem wird? 
Hier werde ich vorne noch den 2.Gehäuselüfter installieren.

Bei PC-2 ist das Gehäuse ein Lian Li PC-10NB schwarz, schallgedämmt, ebenfalls nur mit den von Haus aus installierten Gehäuselüftern.
Dieser PC macht mir weniger Sorgen. Wegen des in der Höhe maximalen CPU-Kühlkörpers können aber keine seitlichen Gehäuselüfter mehr angebracht werden. Die Grafikkarte MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G hat ca, 1 cm Abstand zum CPU-Kühlkörper.

Wie ist Eure Einschätzung?
Wo würdet ihr noch Gehäuselüfter installieren?

Viele Grüße und schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge!


----------



## Meroveus (16. Januar 2017)

Amibobo schrieb:


> Ich möchte keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit machen, sondern nur die beiden PCs ausreichend kühlen, ohne durch unnötige Gehäuselüfter den Luftstrom kaputt und unnötige laut zu machen.



MSI Afterburner herunter laden, Temperaturen auslesen, Temperaturen berichten und erst dann wird gefachsimpelt. Worauf will ich hinaus ? Eine GPU die mit 65° ihren Dienst verrichtet, hat quasi keinen Bedarf nach einem optimierten Luftstrom, sie ist schon kalt genug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2017)

*.
Meine Diskussionsbasis:

PC 1: Fractal Design R5*
1. Kabel möglichst nach rechts zwischen Seitenwand und Grundkörper legen! 
....(Gerade für einen unteren und seitlichen Lüfter muss es entweder sehr gut verschnürrt werden oder aus der Schußlinie)
2. Den mittleren HDD-Rahmen ( 5 Plätze) nach unten bauen, den unteren  mit 3 Plätzen ausbauen.
....Alle vier HDD in den unteren Rahmen bauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5-pcgh-edition-3-16_grafikkarte_eingebaut.jpg
3.  min. vier 140mm Lüfter einbauen. Dazu kaufen: zweimal Fractal Design HF 14 (je nach Geld 4 x oder optional 6x )
  ...- vorne mitte  Fractal Design GP 14 
  ...- unten Fractal Design GP 14
  ...- hinten Fractal Design HF 14
  ...- oben hinten Fractal Design HF 14
  ...- Optional:  Seitenlüfter ausblasend und zweiten vorderen Lüfter
4. Drehzahlen:
...- GP 14 Lüfter vorne und unten ca. 750 U/min
...- HF 14 Lüfter hinten ca. 850 U/min
...- HF 14 Lüfter oben ca. 600 U/min...
...- HF 14 Lüfter Seite ca. 600 U/min

Das wird dann nicht geräuschfrei, aber mit den SLI musst Du Kompromisse eingehen. Hinten hört man es weniger als oben und an der Seite, vorne und unten ist das Geräusch ganz gut gedämpft und bis 750 U/min sind die GP 14 erträglich, 600U/min wären besser, aber das könnte zu wenig sein

*PC 2: Lian Li PC-10NB *
1. Kabelmanagement optimieren
2. vier Lüfter einbauen,  3 x originale 120mm Lüfter (optional neue kaufen, wenn sie zu lauft sind?, einmal 140 mm HF 14 oben. 
3. Alle Lüfter mit 5V betreiben, das wird ruhig und kalt
...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (16. Januar 2017)

Die Kabel kannst du da lassen wo sie sind, wenn dir Ästhetik egal ist, sich jetzt extra die Mühe machen muss man nicht. 
Ob mit oder ohne versteckte Kabel nimmt sich nichts bezüglich der Temperaturen.


----------



## Amibobo (17. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen Forum,

die Werte vom MSI Afterburner werde ich nachliefern. Vorher wollte ich noch sicher gehen, dass ich meinen PC bei längerem Betrieb zur Installation von Windows und anschließenden Tests nicht beschädige. Anbei eine Vergrößerung meines "Sorgenkindes" bei PC 1:
Der Rückwand der Grafikkarte, welche körperlich direkt am CPU-Kühler ansteht. Wird das dauerhaft gut gehen?

Versehentlich habe ich nach dem Zusammenbau mal kurz den PC eingeschaltet, elektrisch scheint die Rückseite der Grafikkarte zu isolieren. Aber bis jetzt habe ich das System noch nicht richtig unter Last aufgeheizt. Wird die Rückwand der Grafikkarte auch der Wärme standhalten?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2017)

Amibobo schrieb:


> ...Wird das dauerhaft gut gehen?...


Sieht nicht gut aus.  Die Grafikkarte scheint keine Backplate zu haben und der Abstand von Lötstellen 
zur Lufterhalteklammer ist minimal, so sieht das zumindest aus. Das gefällt mit gar nicht, weil der CPU
 bei geringer Anregung anfängt zu schwingen. Im Bereich der Lüfterklammern würde ich zwei Pappstreifen 
zwischen Kühler und Grafikkarte einlegen. Irgendwas, was keinesfalls Strom leitet.

Welche Grafikkarte ist das?


----------



## Meroveus (17. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte scheint keine Backplate zu haben



Backplate ist vorhanden http://www.ocinside.de/assets/user/...70_x3/inno3d_ichill_geforce_gtx_1070_x3_6.jpg



> Welche Grafikkarte ist das?



Es ist eine Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1070 X3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2017)

Alles klar, dann darf der Kühler gerne leicht an der Backplate  aufliegen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1070 X3 Grafikkarten Lesertest


----------



## Meroveus (17. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann darf der Kühler gerne leicht an der Backplate  aufliegen.



Könnte die Backplate so heiß werden, um für die Noctua Lüfter gefährlich zu werden ?  Ich konnte dazu nichts finden. Die Lüfter befinden sich sehr nahe an der Backplate.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2017)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Könnte die Backplate so heiß werden, um für die Noctua Lüfter gefährlich zu werden ?


Nein, kein Problem. Ich kenne jetzt den genauen Kunststoff nicht, aber selbst billiges PP wäre kein Problem.
Alle meine Lüfter sind aus PA ( Polyamid), da passiert gar nichts.  Selbst bei Kontakt wird da nix warm.

Nur die Ausspaarung macht mir Gedanken, nicht, dass die Lüfterklammer genau in die Aussparung drückt


----------



## Meroveus (17. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur die Ausspaarung macht mir Gedanken, nicht, dass die Lüfterklammer genau in die Aussparung drückt



Die größte Lücke in der Backplate befindet sich auf höhe des PCI Connectors, die restlichen Löcher sind zu klein als das der "Pips" (siehe Anhang) von den Lüfterklammern hineinpassen könnte. Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (17. Januar 2017)

Zum Thema Airflow gibt es ein gutes Video von LinusTechTips.

Danach habe ich mich gefragt, warum immer so ein Aufwand betrieben wir um den Luftstrom zu optimieren (Ästetische Gründe mal außen vor):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDCMMf-_ASE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Danach habe ich mich gefragt, warum immer so ein Aufwand betrieben wird


- Der Rechner im Video hat 4 Lüfter und die laufen bei 12V , da kann man extrem drosseln, ohne das etwas passiert
- zweitens sind 2min Messung etwas anderes als 60min, bei Furmark und heutigen Grafikkarten dauert es ca. 10min, bis man sich dem Maximalwert nähert.
- Leise ist der Rechner nicht, Optimierungen zielen darauf ab, Ruhe zu haben 
- Natürlich stören ein paar Kabel nicht, der Luftmassendurchsatz ist derselbe

Es geht darum, die Lüfter so langsam wie möglich drehen zu lassen und +/- 50 U/min hört man. Wenn ich Messungen mache, bemerkt man einen zusätzlichen Lüfter deutlich. Nicht, wenn sie bei 12V laufen, sondern irgendwo um 400U/min säuseln. Außerdem, was hat Furmark mit CPU-Last zu tun? Ich schriebe "aufräumen", damit die neuen Lüfter unten und an der Seite nicht gegen Kabel stoßen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Der Rechner im Video hat 4 Lüfter und die laufen bei 12V , da kann man extrem drosseln, ohne das etwas passiert
> - zweitens sind 2min Messung etwas anderes als 60min, bei Furmark und heutigen Grafikkarten dauert es ca. 10min, bis man sich dem Maximalwert nähert.
> - Leise ist der Rechner nicht, Optimierungen zielen darauf ab, Ruhe zu haben
> - Natürlich stören ein paar Kabel nicht, der Luftmassendurchsatz ist derselbe
> ...



Es sind 10 Minuten, nicht 2.
Trotz dessen bin ich mir sicher, dass Kabelmanagement zwar gut aussieht, aber nicht unbedingt der Temperatur zugute kommt. Hab das auch schon getestet - und hatte auch 1-2° verschiedene Ergebnisse.


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Der Rechner im Video hat 4 Lüfter und die laufen bei 12V , da kann man extrem drosseln, ohne das etwas passiert
> - zweitens sind 2min Messung etwas anderes als 60min, bei Furmark und heutigen Grafikkarten dauert es ca. 10min, bis man sich dem Maximalwert nähert.
> - Leise ist der Rechner nicht, Optimierungen zielen darauf ab, Ruhe zu haben
> - Natürlich stören ein paar Kabel nicht, der Luftmassendurchsatz ist derselbe
> ...



- Die CPU-Last wird von Luke mit dem AIDA64-Stresstest getestet: Hardware-Diagnose, Stabilitatstest | AIDA64 . Furmark dient nur dafür die Grafikkarte unter Stress zu setzen.

- Er lässt die Stresstests immer für 10 Minuten laufen, bevor er die Werte abliest.

- Er testet nicht auf Optimierungen (Silent), sonder will feststellen wieviel im Weg sein muss, bevor es Auswirkungen auf die Temperatur hat. Und das Ergebnis ist recht erstaunlich. Aber lass mich raten, du hast dir nur den Anfang vom Video angeschaut.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Januar 2017)

Was LTT da zu messen meint, kommt mir auch arg komisch vor. Habe das Video damals gesehen und mich einfach nur am Kopf gekratzt, wie man es gar nicht schaffen konnte, genügend Luftwiderstand für eine deutliche Verschlechterung der Temperaturen reinzustopfen. Wie hier gemessen wird, halte ich jedoch auch für etwas fragwürdig. Es gibt eine Menge Rahmenbedingungen, die man für solche Benchmarks berücksichtigen sollte. Insbesondere die geplante Länge des Benchmarks (einschließlich ausreichender Abkühlphasen) ist da ausschlaggebend und mit 10 Min. eigentlich nicht ausreichend abgedeckt. Zudem wurde nicht protokolliert, wie sich die Drehzahlen im Verhältnis zur Temperatur verhalten und welche Lautstärke daraus jeweils hervorgeht. Genau das hätte nämlich Aufschluss darüber gegeben, ob die Kühlung hier tatsächlich beeinträchtigt wird oder nicht! Und mal ganz davon abgesehen sind einfach zu viele Lüfter im Gehäuse, die vermutlich auch noch relativ schnell drehen.

Um ehrlich zu sein ist LTT für mich in erster Linie ein Unterhaltungs-Channel und keine renommierte Hardware-Redaktion. Sonderlich differenziert und feinfühlig gehen sie in ihren Videos trotz immens gestiegenem Bekanntheitsgrad jedenfalls immer noch nicht vor. Mal ganz davon abgesehen nehmen sie sich einfach zu wenig Zeit, um wirklich aussagekräftige Daten zu ermitteln und diese dann auch adäquat auszuwerten. Stattdessen wird halt der Terminplan eingehalten und auch schonmal schnell aus dem Gefühl heraus spekuliert. Das wirkt sich leider stark auf die Qualität der Videos aus.

Habe schon oft gesehen, dass User auf dieses Video verweisen.  Erschreckenderweise hat es aber kaum einer gewagt, die Ergebnisse einmal kritisch zu hinterfragen und auf ihre (oftmals nahegelegte) Allgemeingültigkeit zu überprüfen. Da wäre ich äußerst vorsichtig, denn genau auf diese Art und Weise entstehen Hardware-Mythen, die dann wiederum unhinterfragt von anderen übernommen und weiter verbreitet werden...

Gerade als jemand, der selbst viel mit Lüftern und Luftkühlung zu tun hat, weiß ich den Einfluss von Luftwiderständen auf die Leistung und Lautstärke eines Systems zu schätzen. Auch daher sind die Aussagen Lukes für mich persönlich erstmal nur Thesen, die man zwar zur Kenntnis nehmen aber unbedingt gewissenhafter untersuchen sollte.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Zum Thema Airflow gibt es ein gutes Video von LinusTechTips.
> 
> Danach habe ich mich gefragt, warum immer so ein Aufwand betrieben wir um den Luftstrom zu optimieren (Ästetische Gründe mal außen vor):



So wie das vollstopfen ohne große Veränderung müsste ja bedeuten, dass unterschiedliche Gehäuse ja auch gleiche Temps liefern. Ist ja egal ob Airflow oder nicht.  Stimmt aber nicht. Ich habe Gehäuse mit über 10 Grad unterschied auf den Komponenten gehabt, vor allem wenn die Front sehr restriktiv ist. Wie kann das sein, wenn man es ja angeblich ohne Auswirkungen vollstopfen kann? Vlt hätten die Genies von Linus erstens ein Case nehmen sollen, das einen bessere Airflow hat und länger benchen sollen. Es dauert ca 40 Minuten bis die Hardware die maximale Temperatur erreicht hat, wenn der Rechner länger aus war, sogar noch länger. Drehzahlen haben sie auch nicht angegeben, aber amis stören ein paar dezibel mehr ja eh nicht ^^ Wenn man bei denen aber hört das die CPU innerhalb von 10 minuten von 50 auf 77 gestiegen ist, wie kann man da noch behaupten der Airflow sei egal? 

Die haben in ihrem Video auch einen weiteren Fehler gemacht. Sie haben das Case auch hinten/oben zu voll gepackt, also viel zu gleichmäßig. Kabel wären aber mehr auf den Frontbereich konzentriert und das ist ein großer Unterschied. Ist nämlich nur die Front blockiert, Deckel und Heck aber nicht, entsteht in dem Bereich quasi ein eigener Airflow, während die Front (und damit die GPU) verreckt. Luft nimmt den Weg mit dem geringsten Widerstand. Genau das durfte ich passender weise vorgestern beim benchen des Pure Base 600 feststellen. Das hat eine extrem geschlossene Front und kommt mit geschlossenem Deckel auf eine GPU Temp von ca 50k. Öffnet man den Deckel steigt die GPU auf 56k


----------



## BiMonXiFiCon (20. Januar 2017)

Kauf dir ne Nebelmaschine. Gibts bei Conrad ab ca. 40 Euro.


----------



## Amibobo (23. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend,

beim Kabel neu verlegen habe ich auch den CPU-Kühlkörper nochmal abgebaut. Ich hatte erwartet, dass die Wärmeleitpaste noch ziemlich gleichmäßig auf der CPU bzw. dem Gegenstück vom CPU-Kühlkörper verteilt ist, da ich erst vor wenigen Tagen dies mit Hilfe einer kleinen Spachtel gemacht hatte. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Wärmeleitpaste, obwohl der PC bis jetzt weniger als 60 Sek. gelaufen ist, nach außen gedrückt wurde, in der Mitte war so gut wie keine Paste mehr, weder auf der CPU noch auf dem Kühlkörper.

Ist es "normal", dass es Stellen gibt, wo fast keine Wärmeleitpaste ist?
Oder hatte ich Glück, dass es noch keine Rauchsignale gab?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sverre (23. Januar 2017)

Die "Stellen" siehst du unter einem Mikroskop...

Einen kleinen Tropfen ( kleine Erbse) in die Mitte und dann den Kühler draufstellen und gleichmäßig / abwechselnd verschrauben.


Warmeleitpaste – Wikipedia


----------



## Amibobo (23. Januar 2017)

> Einen kleinen Tropfen ( kleine Erbse) in die Mitte und dann den Kühler draufstellen und gleichmäßig / abwechselnd verschrauben.


Ok, werde ich so machen. Klappt das auch bei rechteckigen CPUs, oder verteilt sich die Wärmeleitpaste dann so rund wie auf dem Foto?



> MSI Afterburner herunter laden, Temperaturen auslesen, Temperaturen berichten und erst dann wird gefachsimpelt.


Soll es die Leerlauftemperatur gleich nach dem Start sein, oder sollen CPU und GPU erst mit einem Tool 40 Min. hochgeheizt werden?


----------



## Sverre (23. Januar 2017)

Die verteilt sich so rund, manche machen deshalb vier ganz kleine Punkte in die Ecken.
Ist aber völlig egal.

Zum Üben:
Glastisch / Glasplatte
Cpu -abmasse mit Edding draufmalen
 WLP Tropfen deiner Wahl in die Mitte des Feldes
Kühler gerade von oben draufstellen

und von unten schaun, dann bekommst du ein Gefühl für die Menge und Verteilung.


----------



## Meroveus (24. Januar 2017)

Amibobo schrieb:


> Ist es "normal", dass es Stellen gibt, wo fast keine Wärmeleitpaste ist?



WLP ist auch dafür da "Microrisse" zu schließen, das ist mit dem Auge dann sehr schlecht erkennbar. Sowas kommt bei Kühlerböden mit konvexer Form https://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/bodenplatte_ekl/konvex-amd_logo.png schonmal vor (das sich in der Mitte "anscheinend" keine Paste befindet)


----------



## Amibobo (28. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend,

anbei ein Screenshot vom MSI Afterburner. Der PC ist >10 Min. gelaufen, allerdings nur Windows 7, keine andere Software, insbesondere Last für CPU oder GPU, somit noch kein Stresstest um Rückschlüsse auf die Lüftungsleistung zu schließen. Wie würdet ihr weiter vorgehen?

Bei PC2 ist es vergleichbar.

Viele Grüße


----------

